# Ignore lists...and missing stuff.



## Aberzanzorax (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm a bit confused (and have always been) about using ignore lists.


It seems (please correct me if I'm wrong) that an ignore list means that I don't see the posts of someone I don't want to hear from.



I'm just not sure if that's an advantage.



I'm not saying there aren't people who I don't agree with, or people I don't get along with...but I don't understand the usage of the ignore list...and I'd like to.

Heck, I may be on one or more people's ignore lists, and I don't really even understand what that entails.



I mean...there are people who I'd rather not converse with (not neccessarily even on these boards) but I'd feel weird in a three way conversation only hearing one response and my own opinion.





Does "ignore" work for people who use it?



<---- IS confused, moreso than about probably any other aspect of gaming or messageboards.


Thanks.


----------



## Eridanis (Jun 8, 2011)

Gonna slide this over to Meta.

Yes, the "ignore" function works just that way. I never used it on ENW, even before I became a mod, but I've seen it in action over on CM, and it is weird. One time, I put two people on ignore, and relented a few weeks later when I realized I was clicking to read their posts anyway when they were in a thread I was interested in. It was defeating the purpose, so I've not used it since.

Really, it's a tool for those who may have poor impulse control, yet have the wisdom to understand their poor impulse control.  It allows you to not see posts from someone you know is going to rub you the wrong way, and that you'd be tempted to respond to in a less than grandma-friendly way.

We're all about helping you help yourselves here at ENW.


----------



## Nagol (Jun 8, 2011)

It acts as a calming mechanism for me. 

Every now and again, a poster's demeanor gets under my skin and I find it for the best to not see any additional posts for a while so they go onto my ignore list until I get distracted by something else.

After a short while, I clear the list again.


----------



## Aberzanzorax (Jun 8, 2011)

Sorry for posting in the wrong forum, first of all...

...and thank you for the very clear answer.




I've been thinking of using the feature, but I always feel as though I'd rather know what's being said, even if it's by a "troll" or just someone who is very reasonable, but extremely polarly (not a word, I know) opposite to me.


Seems like I'd just be best off not ignoring things....because it'd drive me nuts to miss stuff moreso than it'd drive me nuts to read it!





In the end, I'd rather read most posters, even those who disagree (who I'd never put on ignore) and even those who I feel disagree in ways I can't comprehend with motives or logic I just don't get....who I had considered ignoring.



Thanks again..and I know I grow more from listening to opposing viewpoints than from complementary viewpoints.


But, Nagol, that's a great point...putting someone on ignore long enough to "cool off"...I think that might actually be a useful tool in a short term way for me.

XP for you if I''ve not done it too recently!  EDIT: annnnddd it appears I have. I'll get ya sooner or later!


----------



## frankthedm (Jun 8, 2011)

I really like the ignore features. I just wish there was a way to set a thread to ignore without opening the thread.


----------



## Janx (Jun 8, 2011)

I only have 1 person in my Ignore list.

I put them there,  because on every thread we were both in, their manner of response tended to attack my viewpoint in a rude and condescending way.

I would then foolishly respond back with less diplomacy.

I was lucky and was not warned.  He was warned.  I put him on my ignore so as to stop arguing with a troll.

Later, I found he was banned for a time.

I think I made the right call.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 8, 2011)

I had some problems with one or two posters for a bit usually a result of trolling posts about the edition I enjoy, on that edition's boards, about how much it sucks and how much better their favourite edition is. Anywho, I cleared it out after some time.


----------



## Bullgrit (Jun 8, 2011)

I have a few people on my ignore list, and it works great for me.

Most of the people on my list are what I consider "edition propagandists" -- people who annoy me to no end with their constant edition banner waving. You know, the people who can't join a discussion about ice cream without every post including some form of "Chocolate Sucks!" and "Vanilla is Obviously the Best!"

But there's one person on my list whom I just cannot fathom his perspective. He holds a perspective diametrically opposite my own, supposedly based on experiences completely opposite my own. It's like trying to talk ice cream to someone who says, "Coffee is the proven most popular flavor, because vanilla has always caused illness in all who ate it." But if that were the only issue, I could just ignore them without putting them on an automatic list. The problem is that this person is a prolific poster -- often half the posts, (no exaggeration), in a contentious thread are theirs alone. After seeing every other post in a discussion stating, "My way is right and common, yours is wrong and alien," it gets frustrating.

So that's why I use the ignore list. It has made my visits to ENWorld less frustrating.

Bullgrit


----------



## renau1g (Jun 8, 2011)

Hmmmm, I wonder what happens if someone tries to Mention you that you're ignoring?


----------



## fba827 (Jun 8, 2011)

renau1g said:


> Hmmmm, I wonder what happens if someone tries to Mention you that you're ignoring?




The world implodes and all kittens are made to be homeless.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 8, 2011)

Eridanis said:


> Really, it's a tool for those who may have poor impulse control, yet have the wisdom to understand their poor impulse control.



I'm not sure it's accurate to characterize all the people who use it -- and I bet Morrus could hit us with some stats on how many thousands of people have at least one person on ignore here -- with so broad a brush.

I use it. I use it freely. Life's too short to deal with some jackass trying to prove his manhood over how much he's offended about how someone else plays a game or something.

It'd be one thing if ENWorld were home to weighty discussions about parentings and politics and religion, but two of those three are pretty much verbotten. So all I miss are the rantings of someone I would walk away from in real life. I'm not missing learning about some profound aspect of life -- I'm missing someone frothing about the Forgotten Realms or the 3E grappling rules or the like.

ENWorld is meant to be enjoyable. If silencing some of the idiots -- and again, without naming names, I bet Morrus could tell us that some people are ignored by hundreds, even thousands, of the same users -- makes it better, why not use it?


----------



## Bullgrit (Jun 8, 2011)

[MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION], I just added you to my ignore list. Try mentioning me and lets see what happens.

Edit: Maybe try leaving a comment in xp, too?

I'll remove you from my list in the morning.

Bullgrit


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 8, 2011)

The only person I placed in ignore was a sockpuppet of someone who eventually got banned...


----------



## Bullgrit (Jun 8, 2011)

Anyone tell me if renau1g has [MENTION=24218]ment[/MENTION]ioned me yet? I'm ready to take him off my ignore list, but if he hasn't tested, I don't want to reset too soon.

Bullgrit


----------



## renau1g (Jun 8, 2011)

[MENTION=31216]Bullgrit[/MENTION] - mentioned time....


----------



## jonesy (Jun 8, 2011)

renau1g said:


> [MENTION=31216]Bullgrit[/MENTION] - mentioned time....



Just in case you can't see the mention, Bullgrit.

Unless I'm on your ignore list.


----------



## Bullgrit (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks jonesy.

Just removed renau1g from my ignore list. I didn't see/get notice of the @ mention, and didn't see/get notice of the xp message.

I love experiments. Thanks renau1g.

Bullgrit


----------



## renau1g (Jun 8, 2011)

Glad to help


----------



## RedTonic (Jun 8, 2011)

I added someone to my ignore list a while back and I still get notifications when they quote my posts.


----------



## jonesy (Jun 8, 2011)

RedTonic said:


> I added someone to my ignore list a while back and I still get notifications when they quote my posts.



You could try taking him off and putting him back in to see if it goes away. I think the notification settings were only recently changed.


----------



## RedTonic (Jun 8, 2011)

jonesy said:


> You could try taking him off and putting him back in to see if it goes away. I think the notification settings were only recently changed.




I will try that! I suppose it's rude to ask the person if they'll quote me so I can test the ignore function.


----------



## Umbran (Jun 8, 2011)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> I'm not sure it's accurate to characterize all the people who use it -- and I bet Morrus could hit us with some stats on how many thousands of people have at least one person on ignore here -- with so broad a brush.




He's not characterizing the people - he's describing what the tool is designed and intended for, to help folks understand its parameters and limitations, and what you can expect to accomplish through its use.


----------



## Bullgrit (Jun 8, 2011)

> he's describing what the tool is designed and intended for



So it's not to block out someone giving you the finger, it's to help you refrain from returning the gesture? 

Bullgrit


----------



## Umbran (Jun 8, 2011)

Bullgrit said:


> So it's not to block out someone giving you the finger, it's to help you refrain from returning the gesture?




Pretty much, yeah.


----------



## Crazy Jerome (Jun 8, 2011)

Most of the people on my ignore list, in all the forums I have ever participated in, have eventually been banned.  Some of them it takes awhile.

However, there is one other type that isn't quite in the "keep me from giving them the finger" realm.  Every now and then when I take the family out to eat, there is "that guy" sitting at a table.  You know the type.  He is talking really loud, about something that he thinks really important, and he radiates the attitude that he is just 100% convinced that what he has to say is so trenchant that everyone in the place wants to drop whatever plans they have and listen to him.

Of course, on a forum, no one has to "listen" to anyone.  You don't have to read any post.  But I don't have ignore ability in the above situation.  So when someone gives off that attitude on a forum, I ignore them here, because I can.


----------



## Lanefan (Jun 10, 2011)

I've never "ignored" anyone, mostly because everyone - even those who I might most of the time have no time for - eventually has something useful to say, and I don't want to miss it. 

Lan-"I have nothing useful to say right now"-efan


----------



## OnlineDM (Jun 10, 2011)

I haven't used the ignore function yet, but then I've only been here a little over a year. I'm also not super-passionate about any of the topics that come up, so people don't tend to set my blood boiling (although I do sometimes shake my head in wonder at how worked up people can get about things that seem pretty insignificant to me).


----------



## Dice4Hire (Jun 10, 2011)

I love ignore lists.

A few months ago, mine had gotten to 15 or so, and I removed everyone from it, and since have only put one person back on. Granted, I have not seen several of the old list members post in quite a while.

I put people on it who are just broken records about their views. Every discussion they say the same thing, with the same argument. Or ones who just rub me the wrong way. There are a few out there. 

Enworld is just nicer that way.

I have found CM very boring since I put everyone over there n my ignore lists.


----------



## diaglo (Jun 14, 2011)

Umbran said:


> Pretty much, yeah.




yeah, this is how i use it.

it helps me from getting banned b/c of telling someone what i really mean in the language and way i would in normal conversation.


----------



## billd91 (Jun 14, 2011)

Lanefan said:


> I've never "ignored" anyone, mostly because everyone - even those who I might most of the time have no time for - eventually has something useful to say, and I don't want to miss it.




I have used my ignore list in the past, but like Lanefan says, even someone who annoys you might have a valuable insight from time to time. So I periodically revisit and clear my ignore list. It's currently empty.

EDIT: Though, sure enough, there's a thread or two out there with posters really clamoring to be on it...


----------



## jdrakeh (Jun 14, 2011)

Nagol said:


> It acts as a calming mechanism for me.
> 
> Every now and again, a poster's demeanor gets under my skin and I find it for the best to not see any additional posts for a while so they go onto my ignore list until I get distracted by something else.
> 
> After a short while, I clear the list again.




That's pretty much how I use it, as well. There are, however, some people who have earned a permanent place on my ignore list, because they _never_ added anything good to the forums.


----------



## Lanefan (Jun 16, 2011)

What I'd like to know is how many 'ignore' lists I'm on.  I don't care whose, but how many.

Am I on none?  Or 1?  Or 4?  Or 27?  Or 536?

Lan-"if I'm on 536 ignore lists I'm gonna shoot for 1000!"-efan


----------



## DumbPaladin (Jun 16, 2011)

I have a good number of people on my ignore list.  

Almost none have ever attacked me viciously and personally in a forum.

All of them are trolls with boorish behavior.

None of them contribute positively to conversations. I don't miss seeing anything they had to say, at ALL.

And I've never been tempted to get into arguments with any of them.  Since this isn't the same way some people use their Ignore Lists, I felt I should point it out.

There really are, sadly, quite a few people who post on these boards who you will be much, much happier almost never seeing.  Trust me on this.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Jun 16, 2011)

diaglo said:


> yeah, this is how i use it.
> 
> it helps me from getting banned b/c of telling someone what i really mean in the language and way i would in normal conversation.



[MENTION=2885]diaglo[/MENTION] is probably the expert. Don't you have 30+ people on your list?

I'm glad the Ignore function exists for some people, even if I don't use it. It's like strawberry ice cream; some people eat it, so there is more chocolate and vanilla left for me!


----------



## Bullgrit (Jun 16, 2011)

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> What if you like chocolate chip coffee icecream?



Then you like chocolate chip coffee ice cream. It doesn't mean that everyone else likes it, or even that anyone else likes it. It's only when you hold your own personal preference up as the common or best or proper preference that your opinion becomes an annoyance.

And then the annoyance becomes an aggravation if you were to then respond to a statement of "vanilla is the best selling flavor ice cream," with, "you hate chocolate chip coffee ice cream!"

Bullgrit


----------



## El Mahdi (Jun 16, 2011)

I have it on very good anecdotal hearsay evidence that plain vanilla is declining in popularity and is likely to be discontinued.

There's a homemade vannila hybrid poised to take over because it's waaaaaaaay better.


You heard it from me first!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jun 16, 2011)

Plain Vanilla is inferior to Vanilla Bean.


----------



## On Puget Sound (Jun 16, 2011)

You are all using the ignore list wrong.  You should be using ignore version 6.  Ignore 7 took all the fun out of ignoring people, and was introduced by Morrus just to make money from people who don't know how to ignore people well.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Jun 16, 2011)

Lanefan said:


> What I'd like to know is how many 'ignore' lists I'm on.  I don't care whose, but how many.
> 
> Am I on none?  Or 1?  Or 4?  Or 27?  Or 536?
> 
> Lan-"if I'm on 536 ignore lists I'm gonna shoot for 1000!"-efan




You can be the weem of Ignore ..... ance.    (sorry, could not help it.)


----------



## pawsplay (Jun 18, 2011)

It really is true that ignoring things doesn't solve the problem. But sometimes, if you wait a while, problems solve themselves...

To those who feel weird about ignoring people, I can offer my own personal strategy. I walk away from a discussion for a day or two. Then I return, and report the most offensive post I can find by that person. If behavior doesn't go to the level of actually breaking forum rules and decorum, I feel it's generally on me to learn to tolerate it the behavior.


----------



## diaglo (Jun 18, 2011)

TarionzCousin said:


> [MENTION=2885]diaglo[/MENTION] is probably the expert. Don't you have 30+ people on your list?
> 
> I'm glad the Ignore function exists for some people, even if I don't use it. It's like strawberry ice cream; some people eat it, so there is more chocolate and vanilla left for me!




far from the expert. it is just easy to accumulate a list over time. i'm probably in the 150 range.

edit: i love neopolitan ice cream. but i can't have much due to my sugar lvls.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Jun 18, 2011)

Vanilla is useful, because you can make root beer floats out of it.

I checked my ignore list when I came back.  I don't recognize most of the names and I imagine most of them are long gone.  But there's one guy on there who was back on Eric Noah's old board with me.  I couldn't stand his posts then and I'm sure I can't stand them now.  It's best we just never interact again.

And, no, it isn't diaglo.    Hi, diaglo!  ~waves insanely; falls over!~


----------

